# Pretty freakin cool



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Impressive photo gallery on the Shyboy & Tex website.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

That is pretty freakin cool. Sooo close to my work but I just picked up a new amp on Tuesday so I need to resist.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

MetalTele79 said:


> That is pretty freakin cool. Sooo close to my work but I just picked up a new amp on Tuesday so I need to resist.


I’d buy it just for the cab and chassis lol. I love those little music master amps.

The seller seems like a pretty cool guy as well.


----------

